# Ct x ct



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well this is my second attemp at this the first time the male ignored the eggs and most didn't hatch and some got fungus.

My pair are a black male ct with red dashes named Dragon and a steel blue female named Sapphire.
This time my male ct was an attentive parent and I have between 50 and 100 fry. I fed them ve this morning and most ate.
My male, Dragon then passed away five hours after being taken from the spawn tank.
Sip, Dragon.
I hope this spawn works since m male passed away...
Here are the pics.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My male Dragon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are some fry chilling by the surface.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oops it posted upside down lol.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck with raising the fry!  I'm sorry for the loss of Dragon. At least mom's okay. The fry look so cute. >.>


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So excited to watch this! Where in Alberta are you? An at least you have some of his children to carry the torch!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I am going to try super hard to make these fry live! Mom is doing great! 

I am about 45 min west of Edmonton like towards spruce grove and Stony Plain.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's fairly close to me! I love learning about Alberta's strong betta community. You, Sena, logistics guy, me! Where did you get the parents from?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Aw!

Please keep us posted~ I'm sorry about your loss : <

S.I.P, Dragon!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> That's fairly close to me! I love learning about Alberta's strong betta community. You, Sena, logistics guy, me! Where did you get the parents from?


Where are you? I actually got these guys as a Christmas present after the pair of super blue half-moon plakats did not survive being shipped to me  Sena went and purchased these guys at Big Al's shortly after the dead fish arrived she is awesome!

I miss dragon a lot and am working hard to keep them alive, making sure the tank is clean and they have a lot of food  

I am going to Big Al's tomorrow to pick up a few thing and look at the fish 
I might accidentally add a betta or two to the cart lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> good luck!


Thanks I hope I get a baby who looks like dad  
I think all the fish are either going to be double ray or triple rays


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> good luck!





Caii said:


> Aw!
> 
> Please keep us posted~ I'm sorry about your loss : <
> 
> S.I.P, Dragon!


I will definitely keep you updated  I bought a new hm today his name is Jake  I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the profile pic one of your bettas?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah my avatar is of Winter my delta boy I plan on breeding to a hm female eventually


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Woke up this morning and checked on the fry to find them mostly dead I can see two live I put a bunch more ve in and hope for the best.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool, and sorry about the fry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. Make sure to feed well but not over feed! I think I saw a betta there that you might have to end up with, I am out of space at the moment. I will pm you where I live, I don't really like saying it in public haha I'm paranoid. And last time I was there they had NLS just to let you know. I'm praying for the reminding babies!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright 
Here is a link to the thread with my new fish!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1406313#post1406313


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any update? Or pics?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope all the fry are dead didn't get any new fish so have no breeding pairs to try again  I am searching for a pair but nothing at big Al's interested me.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh that's so sad! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. Any ideas on the cause?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope i think my female is infertile


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That would make sense. Too bad, she sure is nice. Wait... She is black, correct?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Melano (true) black females are always infertile- they produce eggs, but a protein in them disables their ability to develop.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No she is a steel blue.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My male vt Magic my first ever betta who I loved to death and was with me through my bad fish keeping and good through my mistakes and rough times passed away today he meant the world to me and was my most prized fish. May he swim under the rainbow in fishie heaven.
Sip, Magic


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. As for your female, I would try her again. It may have been something else.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think our water is messed up I will try her one more time but first I need a male for her... I need to invest in a water test kit


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That might be a good idea. Fry would be especially susceptible to anything like that.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I think our water is messed up I will try her one more time but first I need a male for her... I need to invest in a water test kit


Yes it is money well spent. It will give you some peace of mind as to parameters and beats guessing what problems may be occurring. I would try again too as it could be any number of things tbh.


----------

